# GPU-Z crashing games



## AsRock (Jun 26, 2009)

Well ever game and ever time after a while if GPU-Z is running games will just turn off after a random time any time after 40minutes.  I thought some thing else was wrong until i stopped using GPU-z and now the issue is gone. 

Issue is i need to keep eye on my temps for my 4890 with it getting so hot.

Games it does it on are 

TQIT 
GTA4 

Not played others long enough to know they do it too. First time it did it was with GTA 4 which i thought it was the new patch but it don't happen if GPU-z is not running.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 26, 2009)

does the game still run? is it minimized? does the process disappear? any error message? is gpuz still working then?


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 26, 2009)

id go for the game not being stable and not gpu-z to be honest...
or something with your setup


----------



## AsRock (Jun 28, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> does the game still run? is it minimized? does the process disappear? any error message? is gpuz still working then?



Sorry for the late reply W1z, the problem seems to be dissolved.  I had the crashes for 5 days although yesterday it was fine leaving TQIT running for hours.  I uninstalled Cat 9.6 and installed 9.5 on Friday and it still did and then i reinstalled Cat 9.6 yesterday and it did not do it all day.

Although Friday night i reinstalled my sound drivers has i was having a mic issue.  Maybe that was the problem but why only when GPU-Z was running it happened.

As for error messages or one in event viewer none at all.


----------



## xmas2 (Jul 6, 2009)

I got problem too.
GPU-Z just hangs my Fallout3.
Recently i've changed cooling on my video card so i put 2nd monitor and moved GPU-Z on it, so i'm able to see temperatures while playing game. But if i turn GPU-Z my fallout3 hangs all the time


----------

